# Take dead fish to LFS?



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I've never done this, it makes me feel odd. I bought 2 discus yesterday and 1 died today, less than 24hrs after purchase. The argument could be made that my tank's temp was too low at 78 and that killed the fish. I got the temp up to 84 almost 24hrs later so the other guy is doing ok. So what's your take on this? These are not cheap fish and the economy suck both for me and the LFS whom I feel bad for but I feel bad for me too.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I would personally take the fish back to the store...do they have some sort of return/dead fish policy? Usually it involves taking a water sample too, so you can prove that some sort of deadly amount of ammonia or chlorine, etc. didn't kill their/your fish.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

humdedum said:


> I would personally take the fish back to the store...do they have some sort of return/dead fish policy? Usually it involves taking a water sample too, so you can prove that some sort of deadly amount of ammonia or chlorine, etc. didn't kill their/your fish.


I really don't know what their policy is. I feel embarassed but I guess I'll have to stick my head up and call 'em.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You're probably much better at phone conversations than I am, in any case.  I once called my LFS, bungled up my sentences and made an idiot out of myself...then the guy hung up on me! Yeaaaah, had my dad call them after that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

At least talk to them. Many LFS have no return policy and that drives business to PetChains that do, but some are matching the chain policies. And if the rest of the shipment drops dead in the store, they may give you a healthy fish from the next shipment.


----------

